# Slc vs el’s



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

So I am in the market for new binoculars and set on going with Swarovski. Have vortex vipers and razors and just not happy with them. But looking at Swarovski I am wondering if it’s worth paying the extra for the EL’s over the slc models. Let’s hear all of your opinions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a pair of 10x42 EL's that I got such a great deal on I couldn't pass them up. It is almost embarrassing on how good of a deal it was. And no it wasn't out of the trunk of a car. 

I don't think that you could come up with much difference comparing them side by side other than the EL's are a slightly heaver and a little bit larger. As for waterproofing they say that the EL's are submersible and fogproof where the others are just fogproof. 

Also on the warranty under specifications they show the SLC's as only having a 10 year warranty but nothing is listed under the EL's just that it might vary depending on region or country. 

As for the warranty I have heard two different stories on them. One is that if you purchase them used and not from a Swarovski dealer that they may or may not warranty them. On the other hand I have heard of hunters breaking them in half and getting a new pair. But I have also read where their warranty policy is being questioned by reviewers. 

Not much help am I?


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I have some Maven B2 9x45 binos. They're incredible. I live in Sandy, so if you're nearby, feel free to reach out and you can check them out in person. I will hand them to you on a 6 foot stick, of course.


----------

